
Show HN: My Friday evening hack - Frustimonials - revorad
http://frustimonials.com/
======
revorad
This is just a fun app I hacked together in response to someone's tweet
complaining about getting the wrong size clothes from an online store. It made
me think of all the times I'm cursing companies or products for being rubbish.
So, few hours later I had this up (long live Heroku!).

Any comments or suggestions welcome!

EDIT: Sorry about all the spam on the page right now. I guess it was bound to
happen on an anonymous site.

------
revorad
Sorry I nuked the submissions for now. I've got real work to do for now, but I
will put the site back up with better spam control. It was a fun experiment
:-)

Mods, feel free to delete the post.

~~~
trocker
Haha, it was fun, wasn't it? :D

